# Mikrofon überträgt Spielsound und andere Stimmen aus dem Chat



## Vul85 (19. März 2019)

*Mikrofon überträgt Spielsound und andere Stimmen aus dem Chat*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe das Problem, dass das Mikrofon im Discord den Spielsound und andere Chatteilnehmer mit überträgt aus ausgibt.

Kurz zu dem, was ich vor habe:

Ich möchte den Spielsound meiner PS4 und den Discordchat auf meinem Laptop (Windows 10) gleichzeitig auf meinem Headset hören und natürlich das Mikrofon für den Chat nutzen. 
Da mein Laptop nur einen Kopfhöreranschluss und einen Mikrofonanschluss, aber keinen Line-In besitzt, habe ich mir für schmales Geld die CSL 7.1 USB externe Soundkarte bestellt und angeschlossen.
Die PS4 geht über Klinke in den Line-In der CSL, das Headset (Soundblaster X) ist in dem Kopfhörerausgang der CSL und das Mikrofon des Headsets im Mikrofoneingang der CSL.
Stereomix ist deaktiviert. Das Mikrofon USB high definition ist als Aufnahmegerät aktiviert, sonst nichts. Als Wiedergabe USB High Definition Kopfhörer. Dort ist das Mikro nicht gemutet. Line In steht ca. auf 40. Lautstärke auf 100 und Mikro auf 100.
Das Problem ist, dass ich nun im Discord in den Mikrofoneinstellungen ständig einen Ausschlag habe, wenn andere reden, bzw. aufgrund des Spielsounds. Das ist zu minimieren, wenn ich die Empfindlichkeit einstelle, allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass das nicht die Lösung sein kann. Bei Onboard Realtek Chips gibt es irgendwo eine Funktionen, alle eingangsbuchsen voneinander trennen. Diese Funktion finde ich bei der CSL nicht.

Hat jemand einen Rat, was ich noch versuchen kann? 

Es muss doch irgendwo die Möglichkeit geben einzustellen, was alles ausgegeben wird. In dem Fall fürs Mikro nur das Mikro, also meine Stimme und nicht noch Spielsound vom Line in und sound vom Discord vom Laptop.

Ich weiß, dass es z.b. von Teufel das Cage Headset gibt, welches mit der PS4 und gleichzeit mit dem Handy, sprich Discordapp, verbunden werden kann.  Gerne würde ich aber mit der Hardware, die ich besitze klarkommen.

Ich weiß nicht mehr, was ich tun kann. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (19. März 2019)

*AW: Mikrofon überträgt Spielsound und andere Stimmen aus dem Chat*



Vul85 schrieb:


> Das ist zu minimieren, wenn ich die Empfindlichkeit einstelle, allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass das nicht die Lösung sein kann.



Hallo und willkommen im Forum, damit hast Du die Lösung bereits erkannt.
Durch die hohe Empfindlichkeit nimmt Dein Mikro die Audio-Ausgabe wieder auf und leitet Selbiges an Deinen Laptop weiter. Wenn Du über Lausprecher höhren würdest, würde dann eine Rückkopplung entstehen.
Vorschlag: Empfindlichkeit runter und dann das Signal verstärken.

Gruß


----------



## Vul85 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Mikrofon überträgt Spielsound und andere Stimmen aus dem Chat*

Hi und erstmal Danke! 

Im Discord kann ich die Empfindlichkeit einstellen, was hier aber bedeutet, dass man einen dB Pegel einstellt, ab wann das Mikro einen Ton überträgt. Das Problem ist, dass ich diesen Regler auf ca. 45-50 dB einstellen muss, damit kein Spielsound oder andere Stimmen übertragen werden. Heißt dann aber auch, dass ich relativ laut ins Mikro sprechen muss, damit ich den Pegel, bis etwas übertragen wird, überschreite. Auch höre ich meine eigene Stimme kaum. das ist aber wohl keine Discord Einstellung. Im Discord ist das Problem, dass die anderen sich als Echo hören, weil sie ja sich selbst auch über mein Mikro hören. Wenn ich die Stimmen der anderen von der Lautstärke herunterregel, dann kommt der Ton nicht über den eingestellten 45-50dB Pegel, ist aber unter umständen für mich zu leise. Auch kann ich den Spielsound nicht lauter stellen, da dieser sonst auch den Pegel überschreitet. 

Finde das ganze sehr unlogisch, ich denke es ist aber nur ein gedanklicher Fehler. 

Diese Pegeleinstellung im Discord ist eigentlich dafür gedacht, dass Töne, wie Tastaturklacken oder so etwas nicht übers Mikro übertragen wird. 

Ich möchte dem Mikrofonanschluss gerne 'sagen', dass nur dieses Signal übertragen wird und nicht zusätzlich das Signal des Line-In Anschlusses. 
Eigentlich dürfte das kein so großes Problem sein. Oder das Headset hat einen weg, oder die Kabel sind nicht vernünftig abgeschirmt.

Gruß


----------

